# fare in modo che



## belnita

Ciao, qual'è l'espressione spagnola che meglio si adatta al nostro *"fare in modo che"*?

Vi faccio un esempio: "L'impresa X *fornirà o farà in modo che venga fornito* a Y il servizio ...." nel senso che o l'impresa fornisce il servizio direttamente o deve farlo fornire rivolgendosi a terzi. 

Io avevo pensato a questo: "La empresa X _*proporcionará o procurará que se proporcione *_a Y el servicio..." 

Non sono sicura che ci sia un'esatta coincidenza di significato tra *fare in modo che* e *procurar*, vorrei sapere se esistono altri sinonimi (magari *cuidar* ).


----------



## Neuromante

"Cuidar" (Tu segunda propuesta) no es correcto, en su lugar se usaría "vigilar" y cambiaría completamente el sentido de la frase.

Tu propuesta no me parece mala Quizás añadiría un "le": "...que se le proporcione a...".
De todos modos el verbo "procurar" en español queda un poco "débil" con respecto al italiano, pierde la connotación de que sea como sea se le debe proporcionar X. Mejor "se ocupará de que le sea/venga proporcionado"


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Belnita,

nel caso di _fare in modo che_ io userei semplicemente il verbo _procurar _che vuol dire per l'appunto fare in modo/fare lo sforzo (quindi volontà e intenzione, nessun obbligo) che avvenga o accada qualcosa. Possibili sinonimi (secondo il WR) potrebbero essere: _intentar_, _esforzarse_, _tratar_.


----------



## honeyheart

Precisamente, el problema es que "procurará" tiene más el sentido de que *lo intentará*, mientras que con "farà in modo" la empresa está asumiendo el compromiso de encargarse de que esto suceda.

Para mí la traducción más directa y ajustada de "fare in modo" es simplemente "hacer que"; entonces yo diría:_

"La empresa X *proveerá o hará que se le provea* a Y el servicio..."_.


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Precisamente, el problema es que "procurará" tiene más el sentido de que *lo intentará*, mientras que con "farà in modo" la empresa está asumiendo el compromiso de encargarse de que esto suceda.
> 
> Para mí la traducción más directa y ajustada de "fare in modo" es simplemente "hacer que"; entonces yo diría:_
> 
> "La empresa X *proveerá o hará que se le provea* a Y el servicio..."_.




Oppure:

... proporcionará o *se asegurará* que se le proporcione...


----------



## belnita

Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.  Ya lo tengo claro.


----------



## Pohana

... _suministrará o se encargará de que sea suministrado_...


----------



## otherwise

honeyheart said:


> Precisamente, el problema es que "procurará" tiene más el sentido de que *lo intentará*, mientras que con "farà in modo" la empresa está asumiendo el compromiso de encargarse de que esto suceda.
> 
> Para mí la traducción más directa y ajustada de "fare in modo" es simplemente "hacer que"; entonces yo diría:_
> 
> "La empresa X *proveerá o hará que se le provea* a Y el servicio..."_.



Coincido con honeyheart:

Para mí también "hacer que" es la traducción más directa de las expresiones italianas "*fare in modo che*" y "*far sì che*"


----------



## elitaliano

otherwise said:


> Coincido con honeyheart:
> 
> Para mí también "hacer que" es la traducción más directa de las expresiones italianas "*fare in modo che*" y "*far sì che*"



Sarabbe corretto anche:

"...harà *de forma* que se provea..." ?

Grazie.


----------



## otherwise

elitaliano said:


> Sarabbe corretto anche:
> 
> "...harà *de forma* que se provea..." ?
> 
> Grazie.



sì, credo che le forme "hacer de forma que" o "hacer de manera que" siano altrettanto equivalenti.


----------



## Neuromante

elitaliano said:


> Sarabbe corretto anche:
> 
> "...harà *de forma* que se provea..." ?
> 
> Grazie.


No, no es correcto. Sería "Hacer en forma tal que..." y además no corresponde a lo que se está hablando en este tema. Es equivalente a "hacer algo de determinada manera para llegar a una meta"


----------



## otherwise

Sí, es verdad Neuromante! Pido disculpas por mi comentario anterior, me equivoqué!


----------



## elitaliano

Neuromante said:


> No, no es correcto. Sería "Hacer en forma tal que..." y además no corresponde a lo que se está hablando en este tema. Es equivalente a "hacer algo de determinada manera para llegar a una meta"



Scusa, non ho proprio capito la spiegazione.
L'espressione "_hacer de forma que_" io l'ho appresa dalla (da una) versione in spagnolo di una canzone italiana (per la cronaca: Margherita di Riccardo Cocciante).
Dove il testo italiano dice ------------> *farò in modo che* al risveglio non mi possa più scordare
quello in spagnololo viene reso con ---> *haré de forma que *al despertar, no me pueda ya olvidar

Se dico: "_por favor haz de forma que yo entienda la explicacion"_ quindi non è corretto?


----------



## ursu-lab

Le traduzioni in spagnolo delle canzoni italiane al massimo vanno bene per imparare l'itagnolo: Battiato è stato lettaralmente rovinato , i testi di Ramazzotti spesso e volentieri fanno ridere. Si salvano un po' solo la Pausini e Ferro...
Quella di Margherita di Cocciante se non ricordo male era una pessima traduzione, basta vedere quel verso con quel ya in mezzo tra due verbi all'italiana...
Può pure darsi che teoricamente esista, ma non si usa dire "hacer de modo que": a me sembra itagnolo puro.


----------



## honeyheart

elitaliano said:


> Se dico: "_por favor haz de forma que yo entienda la explicacion"_ quindi non è corretto?


No, elitaliano, no es correcto (como ya se dijo).  Lo más cercano que podés encontrar en español es la siguiente construcción:

"Aplique la crema *de forma que* cubra homogéneamente toda la superficie."
"En un discurso debe hablar *de forma que* todos puedan oírlo: con voz clara y alta."
"Hay que cocer las verduras *de forma que* conserven sus propiedades nutritivas."


----------



## elitaliano

honeyheart said:


> No, elitaliano, no es correcto (como ya se dijo). Lo más cercano que podés encontrar en español es la siguiente construcción:
> 
> "Aplique la crema *de forma que* cubra homogéneamente toda la superficie."
> "En un discurso debe hablar *de forma que* todos puedan oírlo: con voz clara y alta."
> "Hay que cocer las verduras *de forma que* conserven sus propiedades nutritivas."




Grazie Ursu-lab e Honeyheart.
Purtroppo non ho capito. 
Se confronto il mio esempio (_fai in modo che io capisca_) al secondo di Honeyheart (_deve parlare in modo che tutti possano udire_) non riesco ad afferrare perchè nel primo la costruzione "_de forma que_" sia errata mentre nel secondo sia corretta.


----------



## 0scar

"P_or favor haz de forma que yo entienda la explicacion"_  è corretto.


----------



## otherwise

elitaliano said:


> Grazie Ursu-lab e Honeyheart.
> Purtroppo non ho capito.
> Se confronto il mio esempio (_fai in modo che io capisca_) al secondo di Honeyheart (_deve parlare in modo che tutti possano udire_) non riesco ad afferrare perchè nel primo la costruzione "_de forma que_" sia errata mentre nel secondo sia corretta.



Provo ad aiutarti. Credo che gli esempi riportati da Honeyheart possano essere tradotti in italiano utilizzando: "in modo che" / "in modo tale che":

"Aplique la crema *de forma que* cubra homogéneamente toda la superficie" = Applica la crema in modo (tale) che copra uniformemente tutta la superficie"
"En un discurso debe hablar *de forma que* todos puedan oírlo: con voz clara y alta" = In un discorso devi parlare in modo (tale) che tutti possano ascoltarlo: a voce alta e chiara.
"Hay que cocer las verduras *de forma que* conserven sus propiedades nutritivas." = Occorre cucinare le verdure in modo (tale) che conservino le loro proprietà nutrizionali.

In questo caso, quindi quel "in modo (tale) che" indica una finalità, uno scopo (è simile a "affinché", cioè "para que" in spagnolo).   Secondo me "Hacer de forma que" o "hacer en forma tal que" (correggetemi se sbaglio) penso che abbiano lo stesso significato.

Diverso è invece il caso dell'espressione italiana "Far sì che", che in spagnolo equivale (sempre secondo il mio punto di vista) a "Hacer que" (di cui si era parlato all'inizio di questo topic).

Ad esempio:

El cambio climático *hará que* la situación empeore = Il cambio climatico *farà sì che* la situazione peggiori.

In questo caso non stiamo indicando una finalità. "Far sì che" indica piuttosto cosa provocherà un'azione, cioè le conseguenze di un evento.

Anch'io in un primo momento mi ero confuso tra le due espressioni perché mi sembravano equivalenti. Adesso spero di aver capito meglio!


----------



## honeyheart

elitaliano said:


> Se confronto il mio esempio (_fai in modo che io capisca_) al secondo di Honeyheart (_deve parlare in modo che tutti possano udire_) non riesco ad afferrare perchè nel primo la costruzione "_de forma que_" sia errata mentre nel secondo sia corretta.


Es que el problema NO ES la construcción _*de forma que*_, el problema es el verbo _*hacer*_.  En italiano _"fare in modo che"_ tiene sentido, pero si en español decís "haz de forma que", el que te escucha no va a saber qué cosa querés que haga.



elitaliano said:


> Se dico: "_por favor haz de forma que yo entienda la explicacion"_ quindi non è corretto?


No, no es correcto; en este caso lo correcto sería, por ejemplo:
* "Por favor, explícalo de forma que yo entienda."*


Avisanos si te quedó alguna duda, elitaliano.


----------



## elitaliano

Vi ringrazio per avermi voluto aiutare.
Forse mi sto avvicinando alla comprensione (perchè non sono ancora certo di avere capito  ).

Dunque, posso tradurre "_in modo che_" con "_de forma que_" *solo *quando in italiano io possa sostituire "_in modo che_" con "_affinchè_".

¿Correcto al final?


----------



## ursu-lab

Esattamente.


----------



## elitaliano

E' stata dura, ma ce l'ho fatta.  

Grazie di nuovo a tutti.


----------



## honeyheart

Unos últimos detalles:



elitaliano said:


> Dunque, posso tradurre "_in modo che_" con "_de forma que_" *solo *quando in italiano io possa sostituire "_in modo che_" con "_affinchè_".





ursu-lab said:


> Esattamente.


1- Como te confirma ursu-lab, esto es así, pero NO vale para traducir literalmente la locución italiana "fare in modo che".
2- En español se puede decir "de *forma/modo/manera* que", las tres opciones son correctas y se usan por igual.


----------

